# Capturing Forza 7 (DirectX 12) in OBS



## SwiiftYz (Oct 4, 2017)

I think I read elsewhere that DirectX 12 support was only added in a few versions ago but I'm trying to add Forza 7 via Game Capture and getting absolutely no where. However, a friend of mine is doing the exact same thing, with the same game and it seems to work straight away.

Is there anyway I can get it to pick the game up?


----------



## Fenrir (Oct 4, 2017)

Please provide a log so we can see what might be going on. DX12 game capture should work fine.


----------



## Fenrir (Oct 4, 2017)

18:49:29.759: [game-capture: 'Game Capture'] attempting to hook process: forzamotorsport7.exe
18:49:29.762: [game-capture: 'Game Capture'] using direct hook
18:49:29.762: [game-capture: 'Game Capture'] hook_direct: inject failed: -1

Did you install OBS to a non-standard location? I.e. a second harddrive or something, or somewhere that isn't Program Files, pretty much?


----------



## SwiiftYz (Oct 4, 2017)

Not that I'm aware of..

C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\bin\64bit

[Edit] Wait a second, I did. It's on C:/OBS/


----------



## Fenrir (Oct 4, 2017)

You will need to add the security group ALL APPLICATION PACKAGES to have full control over the main OBS Studio directory and sub-directories.


----------



## Nirch123 (Oct 9, 2017)

Fenrir said:


> You will need to add the security group ALL APPLICATION PACKAGES to have full control over the main OBS Studio directory and sub-directories.



Thank You Very Much.


----------



## yearmlg (Oct 20, 2017)

When I use OBS with Forza 7, I use game capture but I have to capture via specific window and for some reason it kills my FPS and causes stutters. It used to show up when I chose capture any full screen application but now for some reason, its changed? Any help I would appreciate. 
My specs are a i7-7700k and SLI 1080tis, all drivers and updates current as of 10/20.


----------



## Fenrir (Oct 20, 2017)

yearmlg said:


> When I use OBS with Forza 7, I use game capture but I have to capture via specific window and for some reason it kills my FPS and causes stutters. It used to show up when I chose capture any full screen application but now for some reason, its changed? Any help I would appreciate.
> My specs are a i7-7700k and SLI 1080tis, all drivers and updates current as of 10/20.



Please create a new thread with a log file that shows a stream/record attempt in it. In the future, please do not post on someone else's thread with an unrelated issue, it is considered poor forum etiquette.


----------

